# Fisher wallace Stimulator



## Payn (Sep 15, 2008)

http://www.fisherwallace.com/

... Recently I have found out about that device from a one member of this site. He uses it in conjunction with lower doses of Nardil (as 30 - 45mg per day) and with perfect results ! He has also mentioned that the best part for him is that he has no side effects from Nardil at all that he had at the higher dose of Nardil.

I am interested in knowing, if anyone else on this site has tried that device with similar positive effects ?

I also wonder, if anyone knows if it is also possible just rent it ? (I do not want to buy it, because of very, very high price!!!). Does anyone buy it for that price ?


----------



## gcali (Oct 3, 2012)

Did you find out more about the Fisher wallace stimulator?


----------



## Mina84 (Jan 2, 2011)

Do you really think that works?


----------

